# Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung - Radiatorgrösse ?



## Celle (8. August 2012)

*Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung - Radiatorgrösse ?*

Moin Zusammen ^^

Bin gerade dabei meinen neuen Wohnzimmer-PC zusammenzustellen...
Hab ein HTPC-Gehäuse von LianLi (älteres Model) mit ATX Standart.... ist ja auch unwichtig ^^ 
Das Problem an der Sache ist, das ich wohl Probleme bekomm was Lüftung angeht, zumindest denk ich das. 
Das Gehäuse ist aus Alu und schön durchlöchert, kann aber keine Lüfter anbringen da keine möglichkeiten vorhanden sind welche anzubringen... bis auf 2x 40mm (und Rumbohren wollt ich jetzt auch nicht mehr an meinem frisch lackiertem Gehäuse).
Meine idee war jetzt den CPU (i5 3570k / i7 3770k) und die GraKa ASUS GTX 670 Direct CU II mit WaKü zu Kühlen... allerdings hab ich so meine Probleme damit einzuschätzen wie gross der Radiator sein muss... ich denke mal mit 240er komm ich wohl nicht aus oder?
Das letzte mal wo ich WaKü verbaut hab, war damals bei meinem Sockel A PC (3200+ Barton) ^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2012)

Kannst Du nicht hinten am Gehäuse bohren? Da sieht man es doch eh nicht. Wenn Du hinten nen ordentlichen Raussaug-Lüfter hast, brauchst Du auch vorne gar keinen anderen, da allein durch den Druckunterschied die frische Luft vorne eingesogen wird.

Falls das nicht klappt, ne andere Möglichkeit: vlt. such mal nach Lüfter, die einen etwas breiteren Rahmen haben (von vorne gesehen) - dann könntest Du doppelseitiges Klebeband verwenden zum fixieren, evlt. kannst Du ja dann eine Ecke des Lüfters auch mit einem der Löcher verschrauben, die für die 40mm-Lüfter gedacht sind.


----------



## Celle (8. August 2012)

Hm an die Variante hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings kann man da keinen grossen Lüfter anbringen... 
da kommt das Mainboard in die quere... hab mich vorhin vertippt, da passen 2 x 60mm hin ^^
Hab das Lian Li PC-880, Aussen Perlmut-Weiss und innen Matt-Schwarz... im Deckel ist ne Scheibe eingearbeitet (bzw. bin gerade dabei).
Wie dem auch sei... mir gefällt das schlichte Design und es hat gute Vorraussetztung für ein cleanes innenleben (doppelter Boden etc...)
Mal sehen wie laut das Ding ist, wenn alle Komponenten verbaut sind mit Lüftung. Ansonsten werd es wohl verschandeln müssen mit nem 360er Radiator an der Aussenseite xD Hoffe das reicht...
Hätte wohl das Thema Kaufberatung Wasserkühlung nennen sollen 
*
*


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Hab den Titel mal geändert.

Also, mit Wakü weiß ich nicht so gut bescheid. Für die CPU reicht aber schon ein kleinerer Radiator bzw. es gibt da günstige Wasser-CPU-Kühler sogar ohne Zusatzpumpe (die haben selber eine kleine Pumpe), das ganze inkl Radiator - hier unter den ersten paar sind welche dabei: Komplettsets | Geizhals Deutschland= zB der Corsair H60 soll nicht schlecht sein. 

Und für die Wärme der Graka reicht es dann vlt. völlig aus, 2 RELATIV langsame 60mm-Lüfter zu nehmen, so dass es nicht laut wird, zB http://www.alternate.de/html/product/133939 lies mal die Meinungen durch. Vlt reicht es mit denen sogar aus, für die CPU nen normalen Kühler zu nutzen?


Mit ner ausgwachsenen WaKü wird es evlt so teuer, dass Du Dir vlt doch lieber ein ÄHNLICHES neues Gehäuse holen solltest, in das größere Lüfter passen? Ist das Lian Li denn ATX, oder µATX? Auf Bildern sieht es sehr klein aus.


----------



## Celle (9. August 2012)

Mh ja ist ATX Standart... hab zum test jetzt mal alles bestellt was lärm macht  
CPU ist echt kleines Problem... Noctua und Scythe sind ziemlich grosse Biester.
Netzteil ist jetzt Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10...dann die beiden kleinen hübschen die du mir rausgesucht hast und der Serienkühler der GraKa... Wie gesagt WaKü für um die 300 ist okay


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Welchen Scythe meinst Du denn? Ohne Übertakten brauchst Du ja keinen Kühler teuer als 20-25€, und selbst die sind beim Übertakten von modernen CPUs ausreichend - mit teureren würdest Du da auch nicht VIEL weiter kommen,

Der Scythe Samurai zz zB ist nicht so groß und günstig Scythe Samurai ZZ Rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCSMZ-2100) | Geizhals Deutschland  oder was ist dem Scythe Big Shuriken, der ist sehr flach und extra für HTPC gedacht: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCBSK-2100) | Geizhals Deutschland 

Geht es denn mehr um die Höhe oder um die "Klotzigkeit" des Kühlers?


ps: ein Intei i7 bringt bei Games keine merkbaren Vorteile zu nem i5-3570k, und wenn du nicht übertakten willst, ist wiederum ein i5-3450 ebenfalls nicht merkbar schwächer als der 3570k, kostet aber deutlich weniger.


----------



## Celle (10. August 2012)

Scythe Mugen 3 oder den Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, Noctua NH-D14 die sind nur leider ein paar cm zu hoch bis auf den Big Shuriken.
Den Prozessor hab ich noch nicht gekauft... will erstmal alles zusammen haben, damit ich sehen kann wie alles passt.
Momentan tendiere ich auch zu einem "einfachen" i5, rüste dann später auf wenn's dann erforderlich ist 
*
*


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2012)

Also, hier noch drei weitere, die keine 5cm hoch sind:

Thermaltake Slim X3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156) (CL-P0534) | Geizhals Deutschland
Titan TTC-NC25 (Sockel 754/775/939/940/1156/1155/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (TTC-NC25/HS) | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Kozuti (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCKZT-1000) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Celle (11. August 2012)

Danke dir für deine Beratung und deine Bemühungen  meld mich wenn ich alles getestet hab nochmal ^^
Um Lob oder Kritik loszuwerden


----------

